# Welcome to RootzWiki Forums!



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

Enjoy the stay! If you have any questions, concerns, or feedback feel free to PM myself, b16, or birdman.
Regards,
The Management


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad to see this is set up and ready to roll! Hope it grows a lot


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

Birdman signing in.


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lets hope this turns into a nice community.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Finally, somewhere you can go, without a leash.


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

weeee this should be fun


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

rawr!


----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

Good call guys!


----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol am I already getting deleted







only demons delete whores woot


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

FUCK YEAH! Ikithme is go.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey bitches..............

and ya your in for some spam the way you have this setup lmao


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

so far so good fellas


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

dustinmj said:


> Lol am I already getting deleted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No shit right...... lmao


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

Fuck yea.... Tapatalk baby...

Sent from my Tapatalk using ThunderBolt


----------



## psychotic_penguin (Jun 6, 2011)

psychotic_penguin checking in...


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh haiii guise!


----------



## TheBeavertownKid (Jun 6, 2011)

IrishCream said:


> Oh haiii guise!


Hi Irish! Im Irish also but dont look like you. What happened? Why dont I look like that too? Mom always told me I was special. Im glad you at least came out normal. Take care.

Sent from my Evil Fascinate using Tapatalk


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

I see a lot of the Android geeks here, mr birdman, b16a2smith ,cvpcs and r1lover ..w00t ..where are cyanogen and koush and paul???


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Finally got around to registering.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

YAY. Glad to be here guys :-D. Finally a new home


----------



## metiCkOne (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey there my pretties!!!


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Checking in. Let the bricking and subsequent revival or said brick begin!


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Check, check, one, two, check


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

How tall do I need to be to ride this ride?


----------



## 1madfitter (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm down. (Joe from family guy voice) LETS DO THIS!


----------



## FillTheVoid (Jun 9, 2011)

Super stoked about this forum.


----------



## WugFresh (Jun 11, 2011)

I really am digging the RootzWiki project. I have a feeling this site is going to gain popularity very quickly.

{{ WugFresh }}


----------



## dfgas (Jun 7, 2011)

Activation email system is broke. I am trying to push all people trying to get My rom to here but noticed that activation email system is still broke


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

test message to see if I have been approved to post yet, ha

Edit , yup I have ha


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

dfgas said:


> Activation email system is broke. I am trying to push all people trying to get My rom to here but noticed that activation email system is still broke


I think we fixed it right after you made your post. Sorry for the issues!


----------



## abn75 (Jun 11, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> I think we fixed it right after you made your post. Sorry for the issues!


yeah they said on twitter it was fixed


----------



## cush2push (Jun 12, 2011)

sup guys i hears a lot of great things bout this place with the no leashes and such if i may inquire does that mean i can post up my girl showing knockers animated status bar here?


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

cush2push said:


> sup guys i hears a lot of great things bout this place with the no leashes and such if i may inquire does that mean i can post up my girl showing knockers animated status bar here?


While we are trying to keep the community fun and open we do not permit pornographic or any like materials on the site as that can result in legal trouble for myself as I host the site.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Herro

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cush2push (Jun 12, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> While we are trying to keep the community fun and open we do not permit pornographic or any like materials on the site as that can result in legal trouble for myself as I host the site.


cool just checking i dont want to get anybody in trouble


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

radness.


----------



## paduan (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking forward to good times here.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey everybody.


----------



## gwwjpd (Jul 18, 2011)

Just thought I'd stop in and say hey. 
.
.
.
Hey.


----------



## motodroidx6365 (Jun 15, 2011)

Just stopping by to say hi. "Hi" 

Sent from my chewd up nail using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mefloump (Jul 28, 2011)

How do I change my avatar picture?

**edit** I figured it out. I was not clicking on settings at the top. I was trying from viewing my profile and clicking on the customize button. :tongue3:


----------



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

Mefloump said:


> How do I change my avatar picture?
> 
> **edit** I figured it out. I was not clicking on settings at the top. I was trying from viewing my profile and clicking on the customize button.


Every time I choose a picture to set as my avatar, I get an error message stating "failed to set new photo". Any ideas on what I am doing wrong? Thanks very much.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

^^ It's probably too big. ha. try saving it as a low quality .jpg


----------



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> ^^ It's probably too big. ha. try saving it as a low quality .jpg


Will do. Thanks very much for taking the time to respond. Your help is sincerely appreciated.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

I am getting an email for every response to new topics I subscribe to only.
I auto subscribe to every topic I respond to, and have my notifications set to email and daily digest.
I have yet to ever receive a daily digest.
What am I doing wrong?

The settings are the same for both the browser and android app, correct?
Thanks.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 22, 2011)

I noticed that some users (including myself) have 2 dots under their avatar. What do those dots mean?


----------



## kds4aday (Jan 6, 2012)

hello just wanted to say hi!







i love this forum keep up the good work


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for this forum, I intend on sticking around


----------

